# Merry Christmas and a late happy Hanukkah



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All just wish you all and safe and Merry Christmas.
Also a Happy late Hanukkah.

My everyone have a great time with family and friends!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Same here from the Bahamas.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Same here from still dark, but hopefully to be sunny today Miami, Florida.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Ditto from a very cold, but dry for once, northern England.

So far a fabulous day... the highlight pressie being the tee time booked by Mrs Hobbit at one of the British Open courses for me and whoever I want to take with me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> Ditto from a very cold, but dry for once, northern.
> 
> So far a fabulous day... the highlight pressie being the tee time booked by Mrs Hobbit at one of the British Open courses for me and whoever I want to take with me.


ME!! ME!! I wish.


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy Occasion to all with happiness, blessings and harmony for each other.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The holidays continue for us. Since my wife works at the UMiami Medical School, school is out and she doesn't go back until January. The kids are still here and while all our friends are going back to work, we're still enjoying the company and time off.

I tried to swing a club yesterday to see if I could loosen up. It was nearly impossible and I need to see my doctor for some deep massage begfore I'll be able to play again. First of the week, I'll get it done and find time for 9 holes.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

DennisM said:


> The holidays continue for us. Since my wife works at the UMiami Medical School, school is out and she doesn't go back until January. The kids are still here and while all our friends are going back to work, we're still enjoying the company and time off.
> 
> I tried to swing a club yesterday to see if I could loosen up. It was nearly impossible and I need to see my doctor for some deep massage begfore I'll be able to play again. First of the week, I'll get it done and find time for 9 holes.


Christmas and family... a fantastic mix.

Follow doc's orders Dennis. Work your way back in slowly. No point in rushing it and spoiling the season.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

DennisM said:


> The holidays continue for us. Since my wife works at the UMiami Medical School, school is out and she doesn't go back until January. The kids are still here and while all our friends are going back to work, we're still enjoying the company and time off.
> 
> I tried to swing a club yesterday to see if I could loosen up. It was nearly impossible and I need to see my doctor for some deep massage begfore I'll be able to play again.


Same here for us, my girl is a school teacher and I took some extra time off work, so we're still holidaying here too (holidaying...is that a word? LOL). Anywho, we still have our traditional New Years Eve bonfire and fireworks to go at my grandparents farm, that's my favorite part of the holidays. It's a family tradition that's nearly 50 years old now.

I can relate to the back injury, I've been dealing with one for nearly 25 years now. I love my masseuse, she's a miracle worker. I hope you're on the mend soon my friend.

Happy New Year you guys!


----------

